# Requeen a queenless and broodless hive



## Michbeekeeper (Mar 14, 2015)

I was wondering what everyones thoughts are for the best way to do this. I have lost my queen over winter and there is still a decent population of workers in the hive. Today I purchased a mated queen and it will arrive tomorrow. I have no eggs or brood and no one around right now that will part with a frame of brood. What is the best way to do this in my case?


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

Michbeekeeper said:


> I was wondering what everyones thoughts are for the best way to do this. I have lost my queen over winter and there is still a decent population of workers in the hive. Today I purchased a mated queen and it will arrive tomorrow. I have no eggs or brood and no one around right now that will part with a frame of brood. What is the best way to do this in my case?


You can just hang the queen cage in the center of the cluster and let the bees release her. Why do you need a frame of brood?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't uncap the candy initially or do remove the cap, but then cover it with masking tape to delay the release a little bit. Once you do whatever you are going to do leave them alone for at least 7-10 days. Protect them from robbers, make sure they have food and as little stress as possible. Good luck.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

WillH said:


> You can just hang the queen cage in the center of the cluster and let the bees release her. Why do you need a frame of brood?


Brood increases your chances of success, by stimulating old bees to act more like nurse bees - if it is emerging brood then those bees will immediately see her as mommy and start caring for her, and last but not least brood pheremones help suppress laying workers. Also a frame of brood will strengthen the hive population while the eggs layed by the new queen develop into new workers - otherwise the population is going to go steadily downhill for at least a month. It's worth the trouble if it is at all possible to get some.


----------



## Michbeekeeper (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you guys for the help. No I have to deal with the weather. It's been very nice and 50+ here. Now it's 40 cloudy and misting. Didn't see that coming. I held the mail so I'll see if she's at the post office when I get out of work. My plan was to leave her capped for a day or two then uncap and let them eat the candy. Is that ok to do?


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

If it is as you assume, Queen did not survive the winter, then yes. Generally a longer release is better than a quick release.
I am so poor at spotting queens, I like to give the suspect hive a frame including eggs & young brood to verify queenless-nes.
If this were my hive, it would be possible that the queen was damaged/worn out & had stopped laying, but perhaps for some reason the bees did not recognize it & replace her already.
I had to find & physically remove her before the bees would make QC.
Good Luck with your bees ... CE


----------



## Michbeekeeper (Mar 14, 2015)

Well she's been in for two days now. I will take a quick peek tonight and see if she's out. More crazy news. When I went to put her in Tuesday night there were larva, ugh. Those all that I could see was Drones so I guess one of the workers thought they would help and start laying.


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

With the evidence of laying workers they may not accept her. Usually there are many workers that will start laying. The bees think they don't need the new queen. You may turn the situation around by adding a frame of open brood to give them the pheromones they are missing. Add a frame a week until you see them trying to form an emergency cell. At that point they will more likely accept a new queen, remove the cells they make before introducing her.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Use a push in cage


----------



## Michbeekeeper (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok here's what I found tonight. This was the first time looking at the hive since she was placed in there on Tuesday night. She was essentially almost all the way freed. The workers have ate the candy and had a hole just a little too small for her to fit out. The cage was covered in many bees but none appear to be biting the screen and more or less just walking over it. I helped make the candy hole a little bigger and she came right out. The workers immediately surrounded her in there tending circle. A few bees seemed to get on top which has me concerned about balling her to death. However, I watched them for 5-10 mins and I didn't seen anyone being aggressive and biting. Though she does seem to be a little confused and just standing around. I'm sure it has to do with the fact that they were in the sunlight so I can see and it wasn't dark to get to work. I just hope I don't find her dead outside tomorrow. Anyone have any insight. 

Also just so you all know I didn't completely ignore you all. I asked many locals and no one’s bees are doing well and they told me that they would have to refuse to get me a frame of brood.


----------



## Michbeekeeper (Mar 14, 2015)

Well today I did a check around the yard and didn't see a dead queen around. I took a quick peak inside and seen her walking around with her friends making herself at home. I will check in a week and see what her laying pattern is.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

That's good she was accepted. Just leave them alone and do as you said check back in a week or ten days, longer the better. Any little disturbance the bees don't like can blame the queen and ball her. Good luck.


----------



## Michbeekeeper (Mar 14, 2015)

Well I check last saturday nad she's laying very well. The some larva were almost ready to be capped. Couldn't be happier!!!


----------

